# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Minta saran

## Ahmad afandi

Perbedaan batu gombong dan batu apung?

----------


## skadariyah

Menyimak om.. Berdasarkan saran teman, saya menggunakan batu apung pada filter drum sebagai rumah bakteri. Apakah ini langkah yg benar? Mohon pencerahannya. Terimakasih - Sari -

----------

